# Moving to Cyprus



## Jean Clayton (Feb 11, 2012)

We hope to be moving to Cyprus in the next couple of months if the contracts to our house sale go through ok, any information on the best area's to live around Paphos would be great. we are not sure where we would like to be yet. They all sound nice on line. we don't mind it being quiet, but we would like a couple of shops to stay open in the winter.
Any information would be great.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jean,

Welcome to the forum.
Unlike the East coast Paphos does not close down in the winter and there are plenty of shops in most of the villages. The only things that do close at all are a few of the restaurants in the tourist areas which close after Xmas until the end of February.
Which village or suburb of paphos to choose would epend on whether you want to be among a large expat community or whether you would prefer just a few expats and more of a local population.

Feel free to ask any questions you have but also take some time to look at older threads on the forum as many questions have already been asked and answered.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jean Clayton said:


> We hope to be moving to Cyprus in the next couple of months if the contracts to our house sale go through ok, any information on the best area's to live around Paphos would be great. we are not sure where we would like to be yet. They all sound nice on line. we don't mind it being quiet, but we would like a couple of shops to stay open in the winter.
> Any information would be great.


I tend to feel worried when I read questions such as yours which tend to point to a lack of homework and knowledge about Cyprus. Yet you plan to up sticks and move here making a major change in your lives.

Would you ask anyone where the best place in the UK is to live? The answer depends on so many factors and personal requirements, yet you ask the question of Cyprus.

Surely you must have thought of coming here on an exploratory trip. Put yourself in a hotel, hire a car and travel around seeing the different areas for your self, viewing houses possibly with the assistance of estate agents and understanding the facilities and population mix of the different areas and villages. Comparing all this to the list you will have already made of requirements for your future life will help make a decision. At this point you can consider renting to see if your decision is likely to be correct.

Above all make sure you have a plan B in place should you find the life in Cyprus is not what you thought you were seeking.

Good luck,

Pete


----------



## Jean Clayton (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Pete. 

Don't worry we have done nothing but research for the last couple of years, been over on holiday a few times.
We decided that Paphos was the place for us.
Read up on most of the places we would like to be, and are coming over for a long holiday before we decide I was just wondering what people thought of certain area's.
We have seen many houses on the web that look okay to have a look at to rent, but did not know if we should be avoiding some of them.
You can't always tell from a day visit to somewhere if it is okay to live.

Jean


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good point Pete.

Never ask a forum where the best place is to live - you need to see the place fir yourself. 

What I like and what you like are (probably) totally different!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jean Clayton said:


> Hi Pete.
> 
> Don't worry we have done nothing but research for the last couple of years, been over on holiday a few times.
> We decided that Paphos was the place for us.
> ...


Ok. That's good. You know rather more than your first post suggested, so moving on, when you say Paphos do you mean town or region?

In mentioning places you have read up on, could I suggest you list those that have interested you and then some of us may be able to offer our thoughts on what we know about the place and perhaps suggest alternatives.

As you are renting you might consider taking a short term rental in your chosen place moving to long term when you have satisfied yourselves that it is where you want to stay.

Pete


----------

